# 1/13/08 Report



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Jonathan (Lickity-Split) and i decided to hit the water this morning. He arrives at my house at 0530, and off the Sherman Cove we go. I am suprised to be the only boat being put in the water and I start to think "Did I read the wrong WX forecast?" We head out the pass and on towards the Edge. We start to troll towards the Cheveron, after a few Bonita and a Cuda (now in the freezer for more bait) we start to head towards the West. not much happening, so we head to one of Jonathan's spots. We start to mark fish, so here we go. After a HOG of a Red Snapper (vented and released in GOOD shape) several White Snapper, a large Trigger. After a little while (had a hard time holding a spot because of the current/waves and wind) we moved on to another spot. This one was LOADED with AJ's. We did not keep any of them and back they went. The water was pretty nice, a little breezy, but a GREAT day spent with a good Friend. This was one of those in-prompt-to trips that turned out good. 

Here is a Pic of the Snapper.

Later,

Jim


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish mysignificant otherwasn't working today so we could have gone out! ugh. 

Looks like you had a great day out there!!Nice pic too!!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!! 

I got out today as well. Got some big snapper(released)and bonita


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

that's a pretty snapper...sounds like a good day


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

those sow snappers seem easy to find this time of year, but when they're legal... i cant seem to find them like that!

:clap for a good day and fun on the water!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

right on fellers


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea the biger snapper show up almost only when seasonis closed, i caught one about that big maybe a lil smaller at the 3 mile thanksgiving weekend


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great fish... Sounds like you kept yourself pretty busy out there. It is always nice to hear somone got out there. I wish it was me....

Chris


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad you were able to get out and catch some Jim.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice snapperand good report.how about you tell us the gps location of wher you caught those fish oke


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Jim I had a ball. It was great to reel a few in. I dont get to do that very much any more.

Hey nb&twill come ride with us in June and we'll have a chance at one of those sows!!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish! Glad you got out there and had a nice day of it. I don't remember what it's like to go fishing.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report Jim...thanks for sharing...at least you got out there got to tug on a few...


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job. I'm glad somebody is getting to go. I'm starting to have withdrawals. :bowdown


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap Nice fish.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice snappa right there and I didn't hear the phone ring from you either Jim :moon


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Dan,

DOH!

Jim


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report Jim. :angel


----------

